# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Controlling ants and identifying nest location

## gggg

Well for years I had a trail of ants in summer time going up the brick wall in single file.  I didnt think much about it, until I got up into the roof space and see them marching their way along beams to get to the solar hot water pressure relief valve.  
I always thought they came in summer time only for a water source from somewhere else.   I've used dust and ant gel baits.    I thought I got rid of most of them since i had 2 really good locations where they came out in extreme numbers to get the gel bait..  I reached a point where I got rid of most of them travelling up the wall etc.    Then one day I spotted them swarming at the highest point of the house.   They were coming out of the motar cracks right next to the fascia board at the top of the peak of the A.  One side of the house where I sprayed I've noticed they have hallowed out some bad fascia board.   Im wondering if they actually nest inside rotten fascia board or maybe within the brick walls themselves on the north and west face where it gets the warmth of the sun.  I do see them coming out of brick vent holes on the north face but in much lower numbers since I baited near there.   
Thinking if I should get those command outside/inside protected gel baits to place on the outside and inside of roof.     I  do have borax powder, but I feel like the ants ignore that after awhile with honey (something sweet) same as with the gel baits.  after awhile they stop taking them.   I feel like using a spray or powder isn't really controlling them.     and whenever I treat those areas they just keep on coming back a different way.    Now I've seen them swarming at the top of the roof with no clear indication of a trail going up Im convinced I have a nest somewhere in the house.   
Seems to be a battle of persistence, but even if you win theres probably more around neighbors houses etc where they will just keep on coming back.

----------


## droog

A total perimeter spray with a commercial pesticide is all I have used to get rid of them. Needs to be topped up every 12-18 months.

----------


## gggg

I've done https://www.bunnings.com.au/david-gr...spray_p3015755 probably a bit less than 1 year ago.     I didn't really see results.   maybe Im applying it wrong.    
I did use this on one side of the house fascia board - https://www.bunnings.com.au/bayer-25...achet_p3011010
They haven't returned to the area but they detour to the side and just climb up on the roof tiles instead of fasica.   
Any particular products I should try ?

----------


## droog

> They haven't returned to the area but they detour to the side and just climb up on the roof tiles instead of fasica.

  Exactly why I said a total perimeter spray.
Forget the green shed, find a rural supply and you will find it a lot cheaper or look for online supply or even eBay. The current one I am using is Surround, https://specialistsales.com.au/shop/...SABEgJlZvD_BwE

----------


## gggg

> Exactly why I said a total perimeter spray.
> Forget the green shed, find a rural supply and you will find it a lot cheaper or look for online supply or even eBay. The current one I am using is Surround, https://specialistsales.com.au/shop/...SABEgJlZvD_BwE

  
Cheers I'll probably just buy myself a 5L bottle  :Smilie:      I guess the key is to check manual for something that soaks into the soil

----------


## droog

> I guess the key is to check manual for something that soaks into the soil

  Not sure I follow. You mix it up and spray all surfaces, walls, windows, under floor if you can etc. Sure a bit will soak into the ground but the idea is to coat any surface the critters will climb to get in.

----------


## gggg

> Not sure I follow. You mix it up and spray all surfaces, walls, windows, under floor if you can etc. Sure a bit will soak into the ground but the idea is to coat any surface the critters will climb to get in.

  Instructions mention Turf treatment so to be that means its more serious product.       Thanks for your help,  I 've purchased 5L from a Ag store  $135 delivered  :Smilie:      A few days ago I spotted them cliimbing up a neighbors tree, that had branches that were touching my pergola roof.   they were using that to get access to the roof.  I cut back the brush so its no longer touching, then next few days it looks like they either went along the lawn or underground, and now climbing up the brick wall which I've dusted until I get the spray delivered.     Looking forward to it.

----------


## InsaneAsylum

get the syringe full of clear goop. I think it's called "tallon" 
you put a 20c sized blob somewhere near the ant trail but out of animals and kids way, a few ants eat it and die, then the other ants take them back to the nest.
apparently ants are cannibals and when they eat the poisoned ants they also die, setting off a chain reaction back to the queen. 
I got rid on an ant infestation inside my water heater this way.

----------


## Bros

> get the syringe full of clear goop. I think it's called "tallon"

   Doesn't always work as you have to find out what the ants are eating. 
Tallon works for ants that like sugar but not the protein ants and vice versa.
We had protein eating ants and peanut paste and borax was their diet for a while until they all go a bellyache and left.

----------


## droog

> Instructions mention Turf treatment

  Fair enough, it can be used to control all sorts of pests including ones in the turf. Concentrate on the building you want to protect with some on the soil against the footings or near the baseboards where it is protected from the weather and disturbance.
The chemical protection will deteriorate quickly in areas with full exposure to weather or when it is disturbed, and you will use a lot of product to treat and top up the barrier on the entire property.

----------


## InsaneAsylum

> Doesn't always work as you have to find out what the ants are eating. 
> Tallon works for ants that like sugar but not the protein ants and vice versa.
> We had protein eating ants and peanut paste and borax was their diet for a while until they all go a bellyache and left.

  thank you. I did not know this

----------


## gggg

I've used talon baits which were good, but I probably have a decent sized infestation making it not effective. .   Actually its interesting situation at the moment.   I went by Droog's recommendation of getting surround.    I covered the whole perimeter of the house with it and the fence line,.     It probably works a little too great, at the moment there's whole swarm / ant trials on the roof and they clearly can't get off stuck there up there and the other half are stuck at the fence figuring out how to get to roof.   I dust them with powder when I find them and its a little too windy to be climbing on the roof today.   but it looks like there must be a nest up there in the roof or in the brick cavity.  In hind sight I should have used a non-repellent insecticide but they are pretty expensive.    Just have to figure out how to deal with the ones stuck on the roof  :Smilie:

----------


## PaulDW

> get the syringe full of clear goop. I think it's called "tallon" 
> you put a 20c sized blob somewhere near the ant trail but out of animals and kids way, a few ants eat it and die, then the other ants take them back to the nest.
> apparently ants are cannibals and when they eat the poisoned ants they also die, setting off a chain reaction back to the queen. 
> I got rid on an ant infestation inside my water heater this way.

  AFAIK a successful ant bait is one that doesn't kill too quickly so live ants take it back to the nest. As ants in the nest die the bodies are removed and dumped outside the nest not eaten.

----------


## gggg

At the moment when I catch the ant trails I use Surround, I basically monitor everyday.   I went up in the attic and they have nested inside the brick walls.    I powdered the inside of one brick wall.  Haven't seen them on the outside for awhile on that side of the house, but Im pretty sure theres another nest on the other side of the house brick wall.   Looks like my whole Neighborhood is infested.  Neighbor has ants nesting inside their brick walls too, I see millions on them on my walks around the neighborhood.   I also 3d printed some ant traps and use my own borax/syrup solution.    Pretty much have to be persistent, already know 3 other ppl in suburb with ant problems.   Wondering if I should take my insecticide spray bottle on a neighborhood walk :P

----------

